# What is it like in your boots?-experiences as a plus size rider



## tinyliny

I am 5' 4 and 200lbs. I have never once felt discriiminated against. I carry my weight pretty darn well and don't feel that the 16 hh Appy I ride has any problem carrying me. 
My friends always tell me I am not fat, but I tell them , yes, I am. That's just a fact. It's not self pity or denegration. Just a fact. And I have to explain to them that it does affect me sometimes, in what fits me and such. I jokingly call my giant "muffin top", that has it's own posting rythm, my "evil twin"! It has a life of its' own. I don't draw too much attention to my size and my friends care not one whit if I am large or small. Aren't they the best?

But, there is NO denying that being overweight, especiallly with belly fat, makes it harder to have good balance . It's just physics. it makes my center of gravity higher and less stable. I try to counter that by really keeping my core muscles engaged and sitting up straight, but I also know that I would be a better rider if I were 50 lbs lighter. Them's the facts, ma'am.

However, I think this is a neat idea for a great forum and I am glad to be able to share here.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yeah, A place for me.

I'm Golden and I am a plus size rider, on a roller coaster, 3 years ago was 5'9" and at 316 pounds a horse watcher rather than a rider.

Last year still the same height and 170 pounds, whoopee, normal (ish)

This year still the same height and currently 260 pounds, and trying to lose all over again.

What's it like, **** frustrating, and if you're me **** stupid, I felt better and rode better when I was lighter, and I'm sure that G Man preferred me lighter. 

BUT

I'm actually a little proud of myself I'm out there competing still, I was so going to go and hide in the closet when the show clothes I so proudly bought last year wouldn't fit this year, but I sucked it up, and in, bought second hand big girls show clothes and carried on.

It's late and I'm tired, but I'll be back here for sure to share and hear everyone's stories


----------



## ElizabethClem

Personally, I am not a plus size rider I would be considered a Bantamweight more then anything. My boyfriend on the other hand would be a heavyweight being 210ish. So he's a bigger guy. I've gotten him on my Mayder a couple of times, and I keep trying to get him to ride more because its something him and I would be able to do together, as well as a good represent about bigger guys riding in our area rather then the skinny ******** guys. Sad thing is...I think that boy has SO much potential for riding but him being allergic to hay and refuses to take any allergy stuff so he wont go out there he doesn't ride, enough to get to be really great. He had mayder trotting around extremely well for his first or second time riding andfirst time trotting. 

Being a guy of horse he learned posting trot real quick  And he's more triangle built where he has more muscle and bulk up top thenhe does in his legs so his hands were a tad heavy but he is a new rider so i'm hoping to get him out there more to improve his riding.


----------



## Fellpony

Hi everyone,

I am a plus sized rider here in the UK. I am currently on a weight management programme to help me lose it. I am 5 ft 7 and 250lbs. I ride in a 17 1/2 inch english saddle.

I am returning to riding after a break off many years. I currently plod around but as I lose my weight I want to long distance ride throughout the UK.

In the UK if you weigh over 10 stone you shouldn't be ridng. I am always point out that many male riders ie show jumpers and hunt master weigh considerably more than that and ride 

I really struggled getting boots but since fuller filles I now have a lovely pair of long riding boots that fit like a glove.

Nice to meet you all :0)


----------



## Stan

In the UK if you weigh over 10 stone you shouldn't be ridng.
Does that apply to the male riders. I am 5-11 and 96 kg about 220 pounds Does that make me a little on the large size for the horse. Or is that a female thing having a shot at each other. Not nice.


----------



## Fellpony

Stan said:


> In the UK if you weigh over 10 stone you shouldn't be ridng.
> Does that apply to the male riders. I am 5-11 and 96 kg about 220 pounds Does that make me a little on the large size for the horse. Or is that a female thing having a shot at each other. Not nice.


Go into any tack shop and look at horses for loan, most say rider under 10 stone so much so that in the end I decided to buy my own.
I was hoping to loan initially for awhile.

I now own 6 of my own and the physical work involved to look after them all with my OH is shifting the weight


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I think this section is a great addition to the forum! While I'm not plus sized now technically I have been there. I've never been the skinny girl, I just don't have the body type to be. It's always been frustrating because I take after my dad's side & my sister my mom's, she is 5'2" and after 2 children and doing absolutely NOTHING she still weighs 105 dripping wet. I am 5'6" and about 160 now thanks to a ton of hard work- at my heaviest 5 years ago I was around 215. The goal is to lose 25 more lbs and get back into single digit pants. 

My struggle is finding pants that fit right. I carry my weight in my hips, rear & thighs but am smaller in the waist than the size my badonk dictates. I have a ton of belts because to get pants to fit my butt they are always too big in the waist. I did get some new breeches to school in and was so happy with the fit! I ordered a pair by tuffrider that was created with more hip room, I ordered slightly larger than my waist and they were a bit loose all over. Haven't decided if I want to send them back or keep them & enjoy them being too big


----------



## myhorsesonador

Hello, I'm Bonnie and I'm a foodaholic.

I'm 5'7" and 230 on a good day. 

It really sucks because I feel like all my friends laugh at me behind my back.  I'm 18 years old and been single for all of it. All my friends are guys, I've noticed they all like the pritty skinny girls. The girls they like arn't even very nice, there evil in some ways to be honest. :/ If beeing single means that I'm happy, fun, and fluffy then so be it! 

But yeah tack is hard to find, and when you do find it, it's exspensive. Cloths...forget it.


----------



## Joe4d

Hey to the OP, its not just girls that ride,,,,,
But for some reason I cant understand why everyone cringes when I ask for size 40 green riding tights,
I always start singing the, Men in tights song,:

We're men, we're men in tights. We roam around the forest looking for fights. We're men, we're men in tights. We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right! We may look like sissies, but watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights! We're men, we're men in tights, Always on guard defending the people's rights.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

i weigh 180 pounds and ive just returned to england from living in spain (where i had no problem riding) but ive been looking at horses for loan and have been told im too "heavy" for most of them even though theyre bigger than any horse i rode in spain, and they had no problem.


----------



## nuisance

Howdy girls, and guys. I'm a foodaholic also! I'm 5'9", 260, (I can't believe I said that to people I don't know!) Love to eat, love to cook! I've been sans horse for about 15 yrs, just riding occassionally when someone has an extra horse to ride. For some reason I married a guy who hates horses, so I sold mine.... It's been 30 yrs, still have the same guy, but I now have another horse! So I'm up off my **** doing stuff, so she's benifitting me greatly! I just bought a saddle, used, 15" seat, I sat on some 16's and 17's, I really couldn't tell that much difference, but it was just sitting on them at the tack shop. 
My horse is about 15hh, I've not officially measured her, but intend to, 4 yr old. Have had her 2 months, she needs A LOT of TLC, she's been abused, but we're doing well, just a few minor problems. 

But I do get that look up and down and the comment "You ride?" with that skeptical look from people. Yeah, I'm fat, but I ride, and I can do anything I want... can't run a marathon, can't be the first one up that hill, but by God, I'll get up that hill in due time! 

Thanks for the new "comfy" person forum!


----------



## Ali M

Ahh this is wonderful! I'm very tiny myself, but my boyfriend is a larger man and has expressed interest in riding with me, along with concerns about his weight. He had become very fond of a large draft at my old barn so that might be the route we take (if we ever can afford a horse of our own) since all it would be used for is light riding and some trails for him. It's awesome to see there's a community out there for this, it would help my bf so much to know that it's possible and he shouldn't worry. I'm looking foreword to reading more!


----------



## EighteenHands

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> i weigh 180 pounds and ive just returned to england from living in spain (where i had no problem riding) but ive been looking at horses for loan and have been told im too "heavy" for most of them even though theyre bigger than any horse i rode in spain, and they had no problem.


180 pounds is hardly cause for concern unless of course there are soundess issues with the horse (arthritis, back problems, etc...). It's frustrating that there is such a stigma around being a heavier rider and horseback riding. WAYYY back when I weighted 180 pounds, I was a size 12 and I looked great. 180 is hardly "fat" yet people are still hestiant about letting you ride their horses? Sure it's their horse and their descision, but it doesn't mean it's the right descision.

I think people who are prejudice against a heavier rider should educate themselves on horses and weight bearing capacity before they pass judgement.

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## raisinandelana

I love it! Myself I am 5'11 (on good days I am 6') and am 255 lbs (was 285 last month but started the hCG diet through my doctor...30 lbs down  ) I have gained a lot of weight since my really bad riding accident where I broke my L1 vertabrate. ( I was 155 at the time, jumping accident) and even when I was 155 I was still concidered at my barn as "the fat girl who has no business jumping" and even my instructor said some things about me being hefty. Well after my accident my horse that I trained to be a jumper got really sick and we had to sell him because it was veryyyyy expencive to rehabilitate him (he was my life) so ever since then I haven't been on a horse more than 4 times a month but teach local riding lessons. Well ... I have finally bought "my horse" everyone else in my family has their own and just ...took me a while longer to find the one ....he is 15.2 hh and a qh tenn walker cross. (Check out his pics  ) anyways....a lot of people have told me that he isn't built for me and I will end up hurting him...wtf. well I have sucsessfully rode him in two small circles (as he is not trained) and even with his old injury from barbed wire he has not offered to throw lame  now I have to go out and buy new riding clothes etc cause I'm finally back in it 150% like before my accident  and start my hcg diet up again Monday ....my goal is to get down to 165 but I will be more than happy being 180  and if it wasn't for my back pain...I wouldn't be on such a drastic diet.... sorry for the novel everyone.... I tent to waunder off sometimes  its so nice to see other people in the same situation as myself ! Once again...I love it!


----------



## sabowin

I'm 6'0, and weighed 135 in high school and was pretty UNDERweight, and currently weigh nearly twice that, at 260.

For the past year and a half or so, I've belonged to a program called Equishare at a local ranch. Riders pay by the month, different tiered rates for different numbers of riding hours a month, and can ride any of the horses that suit their ability levels (riders are scored on a scale of 1-5 for ability, horses are scored on the level of riders they can handle either in the arena or on trail rides). 

I had a blast last summer, rode a variety of horses from quarter horses to Tennesse walkers, even a National Show Horse that was supposedly worth $10k at one time. They got a percheron in the fall, and it was AWESOME to feel proportional (both leg length and weight wise) on a horse. Most of the summer, I rode a taller QH, and would go on 3-hour rides consisting of a lot of trotting and some long canter stretches, and unless it was super hot out, he didn't even break a sweat.

The owners of the ranch didn't seem to have a problem with my weight, and even suggested horses for me that were smaller than I was comfortable with (and one sway-backed horse). However, by spring, one of the staff must have decided they should implement rider weight limits. I completely agree with the philosophy--you shouldn't be putting a 300 pound newbie on a petite horse. But their weight limits seemed stricter than they needed to be, and ruled out all the horses except drafts for me. (Even the QH I rode all the prior summer.)

It's my personal opinion that it shouldn't just be a straight weight limit, but that it depends on the rider and the activity. A 250-lb newbie going on a trot ride that will be flopping all over the horse's back would be way worse than me (I'm no expert, but don't tend to flop or bang on the horse's back) going on a walk-only ride because my son was coming along. It should also depend on the horse--two horses of the exact same size may have different carrying abilities depending on their age and history, but they didn't seem to take that into consideration, either.

So I was limited to the two percherons, and they sometimes switched them around between the three different ranches they operate out of, and the time I wanted to take my sister (about my size) riding, the two drafts were at separate locations so we couldn't ride together. Then the owner of the percheron mare took her back (a lot of the Equishare horses were either boarders who received discounted board for allowing their horses in the program, or leased for a certain period of time, often for the summer). So I was limited to just the one draft, and he was a sweet as could be, but was older and a total lug. Just plodded along the trail, absolutely no effort necessary to ride him. He was great for beginners, but boring for me, and he wasn't capable of sustaining a trot or canter for long. Then he started losing weight. Turns out he has bad teeth, but since he's a free lease, the program doesn't want to pay for the anesthesia it will apparently take to work on him, and his owner doesn't want to pay because they're not the ones using him, so it's a stand-off, and the horse loses. Not only do I not want to ride him and contribute to the weight loss, I pretty much don't want to support the program, either. So I haven't been in a few months, and am working on buying a horse myself.

The first couple of horses I looked at, I expressed interest, but the owners decided not to sell to me (well, one just didn't get back to me). Not sure if it has anything to do with my weight or not, but I can't help but think it might.

But I tried a nice stocky QH the other day, and am allowed to come ride him as much as I want until I make a decision, and they don't seem to mind my weight (and neither does he), so I think I'm making progress toward ownership. Woo!


----------



## Stan

*problem with to big*

Stella my avatar is 16 hands and has clydsdale in her breading plus anything else you can think of in NZ. Good confirmation but heavy leg bones.
I use a tucker endurance saddle with westen skirt etc. Now I have finished my show off ill get to the point. It looks good westernised.:lol:

We have a friend with a special needs daughter. This young lady is in excess of 6' 4" and on the north side of 120kg however she is on a diet.

I came home from work to find my wife (god bless her) had this young lady on Stella being lead round the paddock. :shock: 

Parents all jumping for joy their daughter was on a horse, my horse, why could she have not used Kate.(my wifes horse as it was her idea). Now I have dropped her in it I feel better and will continue. I was the perfect host and said nothing but my heart was in my mouth and all of the problems that could go wrong were running around in my head.

The ride finished and this young lady was helped off and my wife (bless her again) arranged for the next ride. (On Stella).

So a friedship was begun, I now had the problem of telling them I felt there daughter was to heavy for the horse and if she hurt the horses back Stella would become unridable. I was thinking of my mistakes with Savannah and being bucked off.

I tentitivly brought the subject up by pointing out her lack of corodination and ballance, and said I will place an old stock saddle on the fence and she could get practice mounting and dismounting.

Cutting this short. My worries. Weight, lack of skill and the time she spent standing on one stirup before sitting in the saddle and the reverse when dismounting.
I was lucky on one count while she was mounting Stella she sat down heavy making Stella react to the sudden weight. This was noticed by her father which gave me the opening to point out my concern for the health of the horse with such a weight. 

Stella spooked that day while this young ladies mother was leading her. Result, Daughter on the ground very upset but not hurt. Mother with bad rope burns on her hands trying to hold Stella. And Stella wondering what all the fuss was about, as she had only done what horses do. I got her back on the horse straight away. (softy)

So you now think all are to big, but NO.
My problem is the way you settle into the saddle and the lack of bounce while in the saddle. I believe the dammage to the horse is done bouncing around and not so much with the weight. Provided the horse has the build, strength and fittness to carry the weight.

Big is not bad, how you dump yourslf into the saddle is. 

At the end of each ride with this young lady I say sorry to Stella and thank her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Joe4d said:


> Hey to the OP, its not just girls that ride,,,,,
> But for some reason I cant understand why everyone cringes when I ask for size 40 green riding tights,
> I always start singing the, Men in tights song,:
> 
> We're men, we're men in tights. We roam around the forest looking for fights. We're men, we're men in tights. We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right! We may look like sissies, but watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights! We're men, we're men in tights, Always on guard defending the people's rights.


I'm curious, Joe. Do those come in the big white egg you have to crack open? ;-)


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

Joe4d said:


> Hey to the OP, its not just girls that ride,,,,,
> But for some reason I cant understand why everyone cringes when I ask for size 40 green riding tights,
> I always start singing the, Men in tights song,:
> 
> We're men, we're men in tights. We roam around the forest looking for fights. We're men, we're men in tights. We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right! We may look like sissies, but watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights! We're men, we're men in tights, Always on guard defending the people's rights.


THIS made my day.  <3


----------



## Lonestar22

Hello, I'm Mariah. I'm also a big girl at 5'7 and 260#'s. I havent had anyone say or insinuate that I am too big to ride. Though I do notice that I get matched with the bigger boned horses in my lessons. No problem, I like 'em big 

I think the biggest prejudice in riding comes from myself. I'm not allways able to hold my 2point as long as others and I get winded easier, I worry if people think I'm weak because of it. I am however, very good at sinking my weight into my heels, I have a lot of weight to sink 

I am constantly thinking of how I look while riding. I wer shirts a bit bigger than I have to to hide the jiggle, I'm terrified of buying my first pair of breeches. Lol. 

Clothing is allways an issue. I dread clothes shopping. I buy most of my clothes at one store because they cater to us bigger ladies and are VERY fashionable, albeit expensive. I love that I am able to find cute comfortable clothes and jeans though. 

I am currently working on losing weight. I just started this week actually, and so far I've been doing good. Avoiding the scale ATM, but I'll get over it. Just dont want to get disapointed. I think I carry my weight well and don't look like a weight as much as I do. Honestly though, I'm comfortable with myself, but I know I could be a LOT more comfortable (both physicaly and emotionally) if I dropped some weight. 

I'm glad there was a thread started for us "fuller fillies"


----------



## Idlepastures

Hi...my name is Amber, I'm a foody and a rider. It works. I'm 5'3, and 290#. At my heaviest I was 375, and was riding a large QH and running barrels. Smart? Probably not. Did my horse suffer? Theres no way. She was easy 1400lbs. I am now down to 290, and I carry my weight very evenly. I've never had any one say 'You're to big to ride', unless it was a place that rents horses for an hour on the beach kind of deal. 

At this current time, I'm loosing a steady 3lbs a month, and am doing fabulous at it  Now, I no longer do speed events, and mostly just trail ride, or work cows. (I'm out of the need for speed age, lol.) The lease horse I ride is 15hh, and an easy 1200lbs. He has a long back, so I use alot of caution not to plop down on his back when mounting, and I don't sit his trot. (Posting in a western saddle looks funny, I know.)

The newest horse I just got in 16hh, and at this time about 900lbs. He is very thin, and needs 200-300lbs to make up. But even now, I would be ok with riding him (but I'm not.) 

My riding partner has never said anything about my size, nor my husband (5'10, 240lbs.) The previous barn I was at, while the riders where not 'over weight' they were not skinny by any means. It was not like when I was can chasing, where if you were over a size 2, 'you just couldn't do it'. Even though I still ran 2D-3D on a bad day, times  

I do not think people who are 'bigger' should not be allowed not to ride! Bigger isn't better, but the sure the hell aint that big of a deal, either! I'd be glad to lead up a big cowgirls club! So long as everyone wore their big cowgirl panties, too!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I'm a big girl too, and I find that being a plus size rider around where I live is hard. So much, that it put me off riding out. People can be really cruel, and it upset me. 

I just happily ride past, down the canal, and every now and then, you come to a bridge or a Lock, and sometimes there are groups of kids sat there. You don't even look at them, or say anything, and they automatically start calling you a "Fat B***h" or say stuff like "That poor horse! You're crushing it!". I'm not even that big! 

Anyway, the last time I hacked out alone, I was attacked by 5 or 6 teenagers who were bunking off school, and were sat on the bridge up by where I keep my other horses. And they started shouting abuse at me, and then started chucking bricks at me and Luca. I galloped home, and got my brother and he went and sorted them out, they denied it all, but he knew it was true because they were pretty much backing away and eventually ran. (My brother is into body building, so he's muscley and quite scary, haha)

I would have charged at them, but they were on a bridge, so no chance of that.

But I find it horrible, which is why I'm on a Ketosis diet to get some of the weight off. I want to go out riding without people calling me names or putting me and my horses in danger.

And haha Joe4d, Robin Hood - Men In Tights XD Awesome film.






Anyway, I've found this year, that I've seen more and more plus sized riders, and it just goes to show there are alot of us.


----------



## Horse Angels

I was just wondering... Am I a plus-sized rider? I'm 5'4-5'5 (I think....) and 130 pounds...


----------



## Golden Horse

:lol: No sweetie, you need to be a whol elot bigger to be a plus size rider!


----------



## Horse Angels

Everyone makes me feel like I am though.... My friend is the same height as me and 80-90 pounds and she makes fun of me....


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, lecture time.................

DO NOT LET OTHER PEOPLE MAKE FUN OF YOUR WEIGHT. 

I know you can't actually stop them, but you don't have to let it hurt especially when there is nothing wrong with you.

I've just had a quick check around the BMI calculators and this is what I find


> If you go by BMI, a 5'5 woman can weigh anywhere between 112 to 149 pounds


So it looks like you are right in the middle of a good weight for your height, but your friend is to skinny, and yes there is such a thing as being unhealthily skinny.

I come back, as I always do to horses, here is Max, bless him a Fjord QH cross, who would of weighed in around 1200 pounds here, and wasn't actually fat here










compared to Ace, who is the same height, but in this pic weighed under 1000 pounds










Thing is, that Ace at 1200 pounds would look overweight, and Max at under a 1000 would look skinny, because their builds are different, we accept that horses have different frames, and therefore will weigh differently, but we don't give people the same leeway.

Every person needs to have a certain % of fat to be healthy, and you shouldn't push to be below what is healthy for you. Fitness has a lot to do with it as well, muscle is dense so if you are more muscular you will weigh more.

Honestly the best thing we could all do is throw away our scales, that number is meaningless, you should just look at your body, and listen to it as you go about your day, if you look good, and you can do all the things you want to do then you are probably OK.

I am passionate about this for a reason, this is me last year, having lost a LOT of weight










you know what, I looked great, I felt great, but according to my BMI I was still FAT, so I tried to lose some more and it all went pear shaped, well I went pear shaped, and over the year I have regained nearly 100 pounds of what I lost, mainly because I was being unrealistic, and then punished myself for still being fat.

Now I AM fat again, strike that I'm OBESE again, and I need to get back to being fat, and I need to be comfortable with who I am, and the weight I should be, for me to say "Yup, this is good" 

I say again, do not let others make you feel bad, they are not your friends, they are probably jealous, you may actually have curves and they would love to be curvey:wink:


----------



## Horse Angels

Thank you... You've really made my day.


----------



## raisinandelana

Golden..... you are sooooo right. I loved the lesson incorporated with ponies! If only they taught. High school that way when I was in school....I woulda paid more attention lol
See when I was in high school I was very muscular (could carry two 60# bails of hay in each hand and throw them up to the top of the stack of hay we were working on. And I weighed 150. And a size 13. And I was still called fat. I just don't get why people have to be so mean about weight. God made us all different for a reason. I just started up my hcg diet so hopefully I will be back to what I want to be (its realistic and I'm not toooooo far away from it) but I have come to terms that I will never weigh 150 again. I would probably look anorexic. And I'm fine with that! At the end of the day when all is said and done....your only critic is yourself and as long as you are happy....nothing else should matter. And ps....no one has the right to make you feel inferior without your concent! *hugs everyone* love this thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinandelana

Ps....I think the bmi scale needs to be burned. I wonder what mine is....lol hello goooooooogle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Horse angels 5' 5" and 130 lbs (I'm being nice) do you wear heavy boots to stop the wind from blowing you away. You do not have a weight problem.


----------



## Janasse

Yay! So glad I found this! I'm 5'4" and right at 200#. Thankfully I've not had much problem with people thinking I'm too fat to ride. I've been told I carry it well and people are always shocked to hear my real weight as I'm very active and not in bad shape. Anyway, I currently ride a 15.2hh QH but have rode and jumped 14.2hh Arabians and currently have a 2yr old Arab that I will ride when he grows up. Do I want to lose weight? Of coarse! And I'm slowly working on it. But it's so I feel good, not so I'll look good or so others will think I look good. I just tell them I have more padding for when I get bucked off!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWB

My name is Randi! I am 5'4" and at the moment 210lbs, I was down to 195 but I slacked on my diet over the summer and gained a few pounds back. I was 250 1.5yrs ago so I think I am doing ok with my weight loss. 
I ride a 15.3h TB mare. I have been riding for over 20yrs and most people don't seem to have a problem with my weight as I am a pretty good rider and don't hurt the horse. 

This pic is from a one day event last weekend that I rode my mare in.


----------



## Horse Angels

Stan, I never thought I'd hear that comment made towards me!  Thanks!


----------



## krise88

i'm 5'2 and 185, and i've ridden all sizes and ages and none of them ever seemed to have an problem or discomfort. In the states I don't really feel bothered about weight because In my area i saw riders over 250 riding small horses. And also since im short, even though im obese for my weight, my weight isnt much higher than normal weight taller people. Also in 2 of the barns I rode both the owners/instructors were large women and one was riding morgans and even looks big on her horses, but the horses never seemed bothered. When I moved to italy and started riding there I got FAR more conscious of my weight because just in general everyone is skinnier. Looking at barns I got really worried my weight would be an issue because I saw only small people riding, the first barn I went to it wasn't a problem and no one ever said anything eventhough i'm sure I was the fattest person there (i dont know about heaviest, there were some tall people). But now we changed barns and we're looking for a new one and once again i'm worried about the weight issue, and it doesn't help that my bf is 110 so I look like a whale next to him. I can understand weight limits if your jumping cross country or something that is already hard on the horses even without a rider, but a full sized horse can handle more than 160 pounds. And how is a bigger rider with good balance and a good seat worse than a skinny rider that bounces all over the place? I've never seen a horse looking upset with a bigger rider who had a good seat, but I have seen horses looking ****ed off because a 120 pound rider was bouncing all over their back.  I know a girl who i would guess is close to 300 pounds, barrel racing on a 15.1 QH and she did good and her horse was not sore in the back or legs from her weight, nor did he seem bothered at all. 

What also annoys me is that people will comment on a rounder rider on a sturdier horse but i hardly ever hear anyone comment on a 6'2 skinny rider riding a 15hh horse with their legs hanging far past the horses stomach. A 6'2 normal weight person can still be the same weight as me, but since i'm shorter and it's obese for my height, its more of a problem. When I volunteered in a therapeudic riding program they usually put the heavier riders on drafts, but it was because they didnt have good balance or a seat.


----------



## Golden Horse

krise88 said:


> What also annoys me is that people will comment on a rounder rider on a sturdier horse but i hardly ever hear anyone comment on a 6'2 skinny rider riding a 15hh horse with their legs hanging far past the horses stomach. A 6'2 normal weight person can still be the same weight as me, but since i'm shorter and it's obese for my height, its more of a problem.



Exactly, Oh and also I have this as my Siggy line on another forum 



> Yeah, but that was man fat. From what I've been reading 200 lbs of man fat weighs less than 200 lbs of lady fat.


Someone posted it in a weight related conversation, and it is just so true

QUICKLY EDITS.......the statement IS NOT TRUE, it's the perception that others have that is the issue!


----------



## EighteenHands

raisinandelana said:


> Ps....I think the bmi scale needs to be burned. I wonder what mine is....lol hello goooooooogle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh yes the lovely BMI scale....I think I am categorized as "morbidly obese" I don't pay attention to that nonsense. I don't have diabetes, high blood pressure, or cardiovascular issues AND I can still see my feet when I look down. Morbidly Obese my A**!


----------



## anndankev

Hello, 

I'm here to register as a 57 yr old plus-size rider at 5'3" and ranging from 175-195#.

I don't think I am too heavy for my horse, but I do think I am too heavy for my pants. I like to ride in jeans that are stretch denim, wish they did not have inside seams, but mostly wish they were NOT low rise. Hate low rise pants, wish there were some that came up to my waist. Anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## Janasse

Agreed about the bmi! If I go by that I should weigh 129#. I have never and will never weigh that! I'm just not built for it. At my skinniest and fittest ( after basic training for the military) I was 145# and felt and looked fabulous, at least in my opinion, and was happy with that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I'm a plus sized rider. 5"3" and 230 lbs:shock: 

This is compounded by being VERY out of shape, not riding for a few years due to weight and fears (from past wrecks). I have two good geldings now. Chip is 14.2H and Nick is 15H.

My problem is mounting. I don't mind using a mounting block, it's just sometimes when I put my left foot into the stirrup and tell my right leg to lift over the horse, it doesn't do anything. Almost like there is no muscle there. I do eventually get on and thank goodness both my boys are patient about this. My right leg scrrrrrrappppppes over their butt, then settles in.

Once riding my previous years of training take over and I do use every leg muscle I have. Of course, they all hurt the next day :lol:.

I'm hoping with time, those leg muscles will firm up.


----------



## tinyliny

anndankev said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm here to register as a 57 yr old plus-size rider at 5'3" and ranging from 175-195#.
> 
> I don't think I am too heavy for my horse, but I do think I am too heavy for my pants. I like to ride in jeans that are stretch denim, wish they did not have inside seams, but mostly wish they were NOT low rise. Hate low rise pants, wish there were some that came up to my waist. Anyone know where I can find some?


 
I have raved about this company's trailrider pants on and on. So comfortable and durable
Trail Rider Ultra « Catalog Products « Smooth Stride Equestrian Riding Wear for Women


----------



## dee

anndankev said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm here to register as a 57 yr old plus-size rider at 5'3" and ranging from 175-195#.
> 
> I don't think I am too heavy for my horse, but I do think I am too heavy for my pants. I like to ride in jeans that are stretch denim, wish they did not have inside seams, but mostly wish they were NOT low rise. Hate low rise pants, wish there were some that came up to my waist. Anyone know where I can find some?


I get my jeans from Catherines. They are a specialty store for plus sized women. They are light on the western wear, though. I do like the jeans I get from there - they have jeans that are NOT low rise (I want mine to come to my waist, thank you very much!), fit my waist, and leave my backside with plenty of room. I am _extremely_ pear shaped at 5'2" and 270 lbs. They do have various shapes in their jeans, from straight to the extra curvy(what I wear).

18 months ago, I weight 305. Last June I made it down to 255, but had a fall and couldn't get around very well, and gained 15 pounds back, dangit!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey guys, can you please cross post your clothing finds over here

http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/what-your-favorite-riding-apparel-98093/

Lets get a good list going there:wink:


----------



## waresbear

Joe4d said:


> Hey to the OP, its not just girls that ride,,,,,
> But for some reason I cant understand why everyone cringes when I ask for size 40 green riding tights,
> I always start singing the, Men in tights song,:
> 
> We're men, we're men in tights. We roam around the forest looking for fights. We're men, we're men in tights. We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right! We may look like sissies, but watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights! We're men, we're men in tights, Always on guard defending the people's rights.


 You actually found size 40 breeches for guys????? I scoured Western Canada, and found my old man the largest size, 34. I suppose they figures only scrawny guys ride?


----------



## Arizahn

I'm 5'3" and 168 lbs (80 kg).
I recently returned to riding after a break of ten years and was put on an elderly horse - about 17.3hh - who really didn't have the energy to be carrying anybody anywhere, bless him.
Felt so bad about it that I went twice and didn't go back. I'm all for putting the new/returning rider on a quiet horse, but this old guy was just exhausted. He was a real sweetheart, but deserved to be enjoying his retirement, IMO.
Looking into lessons elsewhere; especially due to being heavier I don't want to be responsible for overworking an elderly horse.

It was a big blow, I'd never been anywhere that would send out a horse who was genuinely too tired to do the work before. I blamed myself at first - I was bigger, so I must have needed the bigger horse. But the more I thought on it, there are plenty of sturdy weight bearers in the world. When a loyal schoolmaster reaches his twilight years, he deserves more than than being classed as the one for the heavy riders just because he's tall!

I've met some lovely horses and ponies who could carry weight over the years. And most of the instructors I've known have been more focused on your seat, posture and hands.


----------



## Stan

Arizahn 168 lbs nothing to worry about. As for being to big for the horse not so. Perhaps the owner was thinking along the lines you wanted a quite horse until your confidence returned. 
Forget your weight it's not the problem. 
Ask for a horse that is alive.

If it was me I would say to the owner, even though i'm a little long in the tooth I don't require assistance to walk. Could I have a horse to ride that matches me please. 

Say it with a smile for if you don't you may end up with a fire ball to deal with. Now that would negate any weight issues and build confidence all in the one day.:twisted:


----------



## Arizahn

Stan, my confidence was fine. I was still happy enough to ride a quiet horse and have nothing against older horses either. I just felt that this chap was at that point where he should have been taking it easy...he was apparently 25 and he was so sleepy! He was capable of a steady walk and a slow trot, but the instructor was telling me to push him on faster and the horse meanwhile was showing signs of discomfort. His feet were in poor condition too.:-(
I did mention it, but the instructor said he was just lazy. I've seen lazy before and this was tired out. You know the difference yourself, I'm sure.

Thanks for the comment on my weight being ok!

I'm not too long in the tooth, lol! Just turned 31 I'm 5'3" tall; that may have caused confusion, sorry!


----------



## Stan

When my kids were young long in the tooth started at about 25. I do know what you mean when the horse was worn out Our previous horse Patches will be coming up to 37 years old. She retired herself at around 35 planted her feet so to speak and refused to move while somone was on her back. Now retired to a friends property and still looks good.
Sorry to have got the age so wrong. Its the time difference between countries. 
I was reading and responding when I should have been sleeping. Well thats my excuse and i'm sticking with it.


----------



## Arizahn

Lol, no worries!


----------



## Eclipse295

I am 5'8 and weigh around 230lbs. I own a 15 or so hand Appaloosa and a 12.2 or something hand Haflinger cross. The pony mainly will mainly drive until I can loose enough weight to be small enough to ride her and the horse is my all-round horse. I ride in a 16" Western Saddle(Circle Y) and a 17 or 18" English saddle. then an Australian saddle of indeterminate size. I carry my weight pretty well, I also love my friends they couldn't care whether I am big or small, My horsey friends don't care that I ride, as long as you don't kid yourself and try to ride the 34" mini they don't care.
I show in 4-H so I see plenty of the entire spectrum from those who look at you in absolute disgust because you don't ride a draft or that you ride at all and those who don't give a crap as long as you don't try to ride horses way to small for you, as in if the horse is having trouble carrying you and you are cantering around on it.


----------



## Chiefie

> Are you embraced by your fellow riders, or do you feel judged by your size? Do you have a particularly good or bad experience as a plus sized rider? What is it like to be in your boots?


My weight has been 'picked on' only once or twice, by people with issues with me anyway. 
Don't feel judged for the most part thankfully, but then again, I also don't get out and about much. Just riding club, beach rides etc. Apparently I hide my weight well anyway!
I would like to be less 'wobbly,' and become fitter though, to make riding/schooling easier.

​


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

Tell me more about this HGC diet!


----------



## Stan

Here is a weight and detox I was told about by a Maori elder who happend to come into my office and I must say he had lost 50 lbs. Here is how he told me he lost the weight.

Mix 20 mills of fresh lemon juice with 20 mills of real maple syrup. Add water to make up to about half a glass. Drink and enjoy.

He took this twice a day, it is a detox for the body. He also added this WARNING when it starts working stay close to a long drop.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_You have no idea how glad I am to find this thread & section 










I'm 25yrs old, 160cm (5'3- 5'4" ish) and according to the changeover, 246lbs. Most of my weight lies in my thighs, butt and in front, though I attend a gym regularly, it seems my stomach is emptier, but the thighs have yet to catch up :lol: I've been riding since I was 11, and even as a kid I was chubby. 

It wasn't too much of a problem as a kid as I expected it to be, though my time at the riding school where I "learned" (I say it tentatively because I don't think I truly knew how to ride correctly until later on) was a happy time and nothing was fussed about weight then. I got my first horse when I was 16. She was a 14.2hh Standardbred mare who was solid and built like a tank, though had a bit of a long back. From there I caught a lot of grief. I didn't hear too much about it with my second mare who was 15.1hh, shorter in the back and chunky - still Standardbred though. 

When searching for my future dressage mount after selling my chunky mare on, I made a lot of consideration into getting a mount that I would hopefully not get slack for. I chose a Standardbred gelding who was long everywhere, and 16.1hh. Sadly with Evo, people saw his long back (didn't take the proper look to see he was long in all aspects and thus very strong in build) and all I got was grief for being a bigger rider. It got old after awhile, but whenever I'd post things online, even on this forum, I'd get comments from some ignorant people about how my weight was affecting my horse and that I seriously needed to get off before I broke his back. 









I don't see how I did such a thing, he never suffered back pain at all, and was a pleasure to ride/own. 


My current mare is stocky, despite having a long back (indeed another Standardbred haha, I'm not breed biased I swear :lol she is very capable of carrying my weight, as well as her own. We had a freak accident in 2009 and despite trying to manage it, both our weight got out of control. I started riding again this year, and have had a few comments regarding my weight, but more so regarding my mare's and how lugging me around must be killing her :-x I can assure those concerned that if she wasn't a happy camper, I wouldn't be on her back for long haha :wink: My instructor has told me that this mare (who she sold to me) is coping well, and exercise will be the only way to get her weight off, with a monitored diet. We now have an electric unit on 24/7 and its spring here, so she's losing weight well given the lush grass thats all around her, except in her belly :wink:

On the positive, I have amazing friends, who aren't afraid to give me positive feedback and are thrilled to see the changes in my riding with my losing some weight and also my saddle change earlier in the year. I love feeling the changes too, feeling my seat solidify and being able to ride more comfortably despite being partially damaged from the accident in my right leg. 

Thanks for reading, I've enjoyed reading everyone's journeys in the horse world! 
_


----------



## Stan

ohmyitschelle

What Island North or South


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Stan said:


> ohmyitschelle
> 
> What Island North or South


I live in the South  In Christchurch to be exact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

Stan said:


> Here is a weight and detox I was told about by a Maori elder who happend to come into my office and I must say he had lost 50 lbs. Here is how he told me he lost the weight.
> 
> Mix 20 mills of fresh lemon juice with 20 mills of real maple syrup. Add water to make up to about half a glass. Drink and enjoy.
> 
> He took this twice a day, it is a detox for the body. He also added this WARNING when it starts working stay close to a long drop.



Ewwwww, sure doesn't sound appetizing.. we have no drop-offs around here...and, I'd probably fall over the edge......


----------



## Stan

Simply Hot N Rockin said:


> Ewwwww, sure doesn't sound appetizing.. we have no drop-offs around here...and, I'd probably fall over the edge......


The term Long Drop is most likely recognised by Australians and New Zealanders. It is a term given to the outside toilet of yester year. 

The lemon and maple syrup is not that bad to drink and I believe it works. I have not tried that particular mix but have noticed lemon juce in water as a refreshing drink had a similar efect with some inadvertant weight loss for me. 

I am about to start Thursday this week. That is because Its a long weekend in NZ and 4 days off work. 
I am not overly heavy being around 225 lbs but to lose 20 pound would have its own health benifits and stop my lovely wife making comments on my weight.

I will post if after a week and see if there is any measurable difference. :shock:


----------



## Stan

ohmyitschelle said:


> I live in the South  In Christchurch to be exact.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


West Coast, upper north Island. Kai Iwi lakes a place called Omamari North of Dargaville as the nearest town.

You guys have had a hard couple of years with all of the quakes. Glad to hear you have come through it and still able to have a horse. City folk or farmers?.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Stan said:


> West Coast, upper north Island. Kai Iwi lakes a place called Omamari North of Dargaville as the nearest town.
> 
> You guys have had a hard couple of years with all of the quakes. Glad to hear you have come through it and still able to have a horse. City folk or farmers?.


_I haven't heard of the exact area you're from, but know where Dargaville is haha!

Yeah, it's been pretty long and ongoing... we're city folk and my horse lives on a property on the other side of the port hills near Lyttleton (where most of the darn things are coming from), so she was a bit stressed with the big ones. Sadly, its become a part of life really. _


----------



## Tabbi Kat

I can't believe I'm just now finding this! Love it! My name is Tabitha and I'm a foodaholic lolz! I am 29 years old and weigh 190lbs. I have heard a few people make comments about me being a chubby rider but nothing so terrible that I couldn't ignore it. My friends who ride seem to embrace me but at times I do feel that they judge me but I'm pretty sure that is just me being self conscious. I carry most all of my weight in my stomach, hips and tighs so I'm always worrying when I'm trotting or loping what people think because I feel my fat going every other direction. So, I guess overall being a chubby rider has been a good experience lol. My horses are big boned ex wild mustangs so they can carry me for 30-50 miles with no problem. As far as saddles go I ride in a 19 stubben siegfried or a 15 1/2 billy cook roper. Please excuse the photo of my mare with the billy cook on... I took that mid tacking up and her saddle slid back because I didn't cinch her up tight.


----------



## Stan

ohmyitschelle said:


> _I haven't heard of the exact area you're from, but know where Dargaville is haha!_
> 
> _Yeah, it's been pretty long and ongoing... we're city folk and my horse lives on a property on the other side of the port hills near Lyttleton (where most of the darn things are coming from), so she was a bit stressed with the big ones. Sadly, its become a part of life really. _


Dargaville is famous. It is the krime krim kUMURA captial of the world. There is a saying up here lock it or lose it. I'm a Probation Officer, originally from Auckland moved north 6 years ago for a lifestyle change. No McDonalds, KFC, or Burger king, only subway 
We have a lifestyle block so the horses are outside the door and the lakes 5 minutes up the road and a 60 Mile long beach also 5 minutes from home.
Not that i'm showing off.

Kai Iwi lakes, google earth, let me know when, and I'll run outside and wave.

Our thoughts are with you all. The ongoing earth quakes Christchurch has had over the past year or so I heard counting the after shocks have been counted in the thousands. Now that would take some getting used to.
Take care.


----------



## rissaxbmth

I'm Marissa I am 5'4" about 180-190 pounds. I own a wonderful 15.2hh Paint gelding named Blue. I believe I am the heaviest eventer in my area. I get a lot of crap about it too. I am never invited for trail rides, never talked to around the barn, and I have heard a few nasty comments that people have made about me. I block them out because you know what? My horse has never said one mean word about me (; He is just fine with carrying a heavier rider and galloping, jumping, dressage is just fine with him! A lot of people look at me like I don't need to be riding. Sometimes I do let their words bother me but eventing has been my dream since I was 3 and that comes first! I can always lose weight, but they will still be ugly on the inside.
I think the worst part of being plus sized is I have a hard time finding breeches, show coats, and especially FIELD BOOTS!!


----------



## Tabbi Kat

rissaxbmth said:


> I'm Marissa I am 5'4" about 180-190 pounds. I own a wonderful 15.2hh Paint gelding named Blue. I believe I am the heaviest eventer in my area. I get a lot of crap about it too. I am never invited for trail rides, never talked to around the barn, and I have heard a few nasty comments that people have made about me. I block them out because you know what? My horse has never said one mean word about me (; He is just fine with carrying a heavier rider and galloping, jumping, dressage is just fine with him! A lot of people look at me like I don't need to be riding. Sometimes I do let their words bother me but eventing has been my dream since I was 3 and that comes first! I can always lose weight, but they will still be ugly on the inside.
> I think the worst part of being plus sized is I have a hard time finding breeches, show coats, and especially FIELD BOOTS!!


*hugs* Good for for keeping your chin up even when people say nasty things! You don't look too big for your horse at all! Oh and if I lived near, I would totally invite you out on the trails!


----------



## tinyliny

I have posted a few times here. I am 5 foot 4, age 53, so much older than most of you all. (200lbs) Whatever. I said all that many times. I don't really care all that much. I am blessed in that my friends NEVER give me any feedback about being overweight. I have NEVER been laughed at or made fun of. I toften forget that I am miss chunky. 

But what I really wanted to say might not go over too well here, but here goes.
Although one shouldn't be judged or belittled about their weight, it cannot be denied that a person can ride easier and probably better by losing some weight. It just is.
Ant the thing is, it only gets harder, the older one gets. So, I am going out on a limb here and saying you young, beautiful ladies who proudly continue to ride, I salute you, but I also encourage you to consider making changes as soon as you can. Truly, it only gets harder, so do yourself a favor. If it's something you want, reach for it now.


----------



## sandy2u1

Hello everyone. My name is Leatha, but you can feel free to call me Sandy if you like. With my user name, I know it is easier to remember. I am 5'3 and 180 lbs. This time last year I was 220 lbs. I ride a lovely TWH named Major. 

I haven't really had other people make comments...at least not to my face. I am my own worst enemy in this department, however. I am not a good rider. I have only had about 4 or 5 lessons in the several years that I have owned my horse. Mostly because after I started my lessons, a previous boarder at my barn started acting crazy and I was afraid to continue on with the lessons. Now that she is gone, I very well may start them up again. Anyway, my point is that I constantly worry that I am to heavy for Major. I am constantly worried that he is in pain and just to kind to say so. I worry that I may cause him long term issues. I know if I could lighten the load some, my horse would be happier. I really feel guilty when I am out trail riding with all those skinny folks and even start thinking that Major is so unlucky to have to carry around me.


----------



## dee

Sandy - I hear you. I'm always worrying about Dancer. However, my (skinny)trail riding buddies have all been quite indignant that I would sell Dancer so short. I'm 5'1" - 5'2" on a good day, and weigh around 260 - 280 (weight varies). My riding buddies have never given me any grief (to my face) about riding. I did have one woman on a trail ride that commented, but she was told to shut up or leave by another rider. That rude woman was also upset that Dancer had no shoes (neither did half the other horses) and no bit (I ride her in a hackamore).

Dancer is pretty stoutly built and short backed, making her even stronger. She's never shown any sign of pain when I ride her that I can directly relate to my weight. My ill-fitting saddle causes her more grief than anything. So...I'm on the hunt for a good saddle - but her short back makes it difficult to find a saddle that will accomodate my fat backside, her broad back and high withers and huge shoulders. I think I'm going to have to go with a custom made saddle...:-(


----------



## Stan

Dee
Check out the horse saddle shop they may be able to help or point you in the right direction. Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles


----------



## dee

Stan - I did talk to a rep from there. Got told to lose some weight and call back when I can fit into an 18" saddle. They can fit my horse, but not me.


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

tinyliny said:


> I have posted a few times here. I am 5 foot 4, age 53, so much older than most of you all. (200lbs) Whatever. I said all that many times. I don't really care all that much. I am blessed in that my friends NEVER give me any feedback about being overweight. I have NEVER been laughed at or made fun of. I toften forget that I am miss chunky.
> 
> But what I really wanted to say might not go over too well here, but here goes.
> Although one shouldn't be judged or belittled about their weight, it cannot be denied that a person can ride easier and probably better by losing some weight. It just is.
> Ant the thing is, it only gets harder, the older one gets. So, I am going out on a limb here and saying you young, beautiful ladies who proudly continue to ride, I salute you, but I also encourage you to consider making changes as soon as you can. Truly, it only gets harder, so do yourself a favor. If it's something you want, reach for it now.



You are probably right...but...I am 62, weigh around 260 and I just took up reining this summer, after a 10 year lay-off from riding. My weight might be a hindrance at times but hard work does pay off..and I'm doing something I love...
Quite frankly, if people are making fun of your weight or ignoring you because of it, they aren't the kind of people you should have as friends anyway!


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin

dee said:


> Stan - I did talk to a rep from there. Got told to lose some weight and call back when I can fit into an 18" saddle. They can fit my horse, but not me.


Ok, here goes...I have the same problem you do... If you need an 18" saddle the only place I've seen them is on e-bay...are you sure a 17" wouldn't work? That is what I bought..They are easier to find...Arabian saddles and reining saddles fit shorter backed horses, and my new saddle is a reiner and 17"...I'm thinking a Circle Y or a Crates might fit your horse...just measure the shoulders/withers for which gullet size you would need..Some stores have the things you fit over the withers to measure for gullet size..also if your horse is that stocky, have you thought of trying a draft saddle, or one for foundation QH's? If I remember right my son-in-law got a draft saddle for their Clydesdale and his is an 18"...


----------



## dee

Actually, I need a seat that is larger than 18" - my backside is HUGE! I'm 5'2" and way 265 or so, and I am VERY pear shaped! I had a 20" saddle that my backside loved, but it had an 8" gullet and did not fit my girl at all. There is a really bad pic of her as my avatar. She has a short, broad back and is high withered to boot. Thought about a saddle with Arabian bars, or even a gaited horse saddle - she does single-foot, but I don't know that it means she _has_ to have a gaited horse saddle.

I saw a 20" saddle on Ebay that had a 7-1/2" gullet. It was a cheaply made saddle, but I thought if it fit Dancer well enough to at least do no harm (I could buy a wither builder pad to use between the saddle and a regular pad) I might go with the cheap saddle until I can lose enough weight to fit in an 18" saddle. I do have a 17" saddle, but it is murderously uncomfortable for me - I keep catching myself leaning forward in it because I can't keep centered in the saddle what needs to be centered. It also tends to pinch Dancer's withers a bit. She's game enough to go for a while in that saddle, but eventually it just gets too uncomfortable for her.


----------



## silverdollarmagic

So happy to see this section!!! 

I am 5'8" and weigh 210# at this time, down from 220# so slowly losing. Anyway, I ride a stocky 15hh 960# TWH who has no problems carrying me at all. I have a good seat and with her being gaited I don't flop around in the saddle lol! I board at a small family owned barn and have never had anyone say anything to me about my weight and riding. In fact, they love that I have been riding more!


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

this has nothing to do with my riding experiance, but i foudn something that disgusted me really bad lastnight..





 
i left a comment voicing my "opinion" (i.e. my disgust) and i got a messege back, telling me that she thinks she wasnt harsh enough, that she often whips and spurs her horses even harder without mercy, and that she prefers it that way.. and i honestly believe thats how she feels...

why? thats all i wanna know..


----------



## Stan

TrailRidingGemini said:


> this has nothing to do with my riding experiance, but i foudn something that disgusted me really bad lastnight..
> 
> Horse Training with whip - YouTube
> 
> i left a comment voicing my "opinion" (i.e. my disgust) and i got a messege back, telling me that she thinks she wasnt harsh enough, that she often whips and spurs her horses even harder without mercy, and that she prefers it that way.. and i honestly believe thats how she feels...
> 
> why? thats all i wanna know..


Not a very inspiring looking young person. A horse is a very forgiving animal and that was an example of how to make a horse resent humans. She fits the description predator, one day she will face a horse that will react in a way as to resist her methods. Trouble is she will send the horse to the meat works.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TrailRidingGemini said:


> this has nothing to do with my riding experiance, but i foudn something that disgusted me really bad lastnight..
> 
> Horse Training with whip - YouTube
> 
> i left a comment voicing my "opinion" (i.e. my disgust) and i got a messege back, telling me that she thinks she wasnt harsh enough, that she often whips and spurs her horses even harder without mercy, and that she prefers it that way.. and i honestly believe thats how she feels...
> 
> why? thats all i wanna know..


Wow...just...wow. She's forcing him forward with the whip and spurs, but hauling back on his mouth because she's sitting/leaning so far back in the saddle. Someone needs to take her and do the same thing to her. See how she likes it.


----------



## QOS

I am 5' 6" and certainly very fluffy and that is being kind. LOL 7 years ago I was wearing a size 10 or 12 and that is in my dreams. I am working on losing weight and had lost 17 lbs earlier this year and then gained it back :shock: LOL working on it again and hoping that I keep on track.

No one has ever said squat about my weight except me and I gripe enough for everyone! 

I used to be a skinny minny and was a good rider years ago - fast forward to overweight was bucked off and scared rider that started over at 50. My first gelding was 15.3 former race horse and he was more than capable of carrying me. I have seen loads of big ol' cowboys that were not only big tall men they were riding small horses! Biscuit was a little under weight when I got him but he didn't seem to ever have a problem carrying me up and down hills. He has put on considerable weight - and is rode on a regular basis and has built up loads of muscles. He hasn't put a wrong step since I bought him. 

I have improved in balance and my seat is pretty darn good now. I don't flop around on my horse. Do I wish I was smaller? Of course I do and have made a conscious effort to do so. I really want to do LD and 50 milers and it will certainly be easier on me and my horse if I lose 50 myself! 

Horses are pretty darn tough animals - and generally will let you know if it is too much, too many, and you're not little!!! (my son used to say when he was a tot "it's too much, it's too many, I'm too little" with his little hands waving back and forth when asked to pick up his toys!)


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

yeah that video really p*$$3D me off.. she also said that she likes to see her horse with deep spur marks in its side.. so i kinda went a lil crazy when i went off on her... i blocked right after i did too....lol


Anyways.. about me as a rider..

I am 27 years old.. been riding since i was about 4 when me and my mom got our pony Ruby.. mom still has her living in washington state.. Ruby is 13.2 and is 24 years old.. shes a forever girl...

since ive owned Ruby since ... FOREVER, ive learned alot about riding and even been told im a much better and more patient rider than my mother, who has taught me my knowlegde about horses, but not how to ride which most of was self taught, with a few sparatic lessons here and there.. im really good at watching and listening to other when it comes to horses or riding and just apply it to what i am doing on my horse atm... plus ALOT OF youtube 

but heres a lil info on my rollercoaster..i am 5'2 on a good day and all my life ive been considered a thicker (not fat or plus sized) kinda girl.. till i was about 23 i weighed about 200 pounds after i had my second daughter... and then i lost a lil weight and weighed about 160ish... then i got preg and weighed about 180ish... shortly after i left my husband (ex husband now thank god!) and lost ALOT of weight.. i was down to about 135 in a size 7!!! (omg!!) iwas sooooooo happy.. then last year i moved to virginia and i gained it all back  im currently about 180-185.. (depends on the week) and i am very selfconscience about it when ppl are around, but everyone at my barn is super supportive.. and my horse Gemini is an amazingly patient boy, when im trying to heave my big butt onto him from a fence or stool... ive currently started riding him with just a leadrope around his neck, and have taught him to neck rein in just a matter of two days!!! im very proud of my boy and myself  

and i also want to say that im sooooo happy that ive found these forums cuz like alot of you know, non plus sized ppl "can" be a lil judgemental when it comes to a bigger rider.. ive said this before in another thread but about a week ago i was pretty much put down on yahoo answers for asking a question about how to look a lil less poofy while sitting on horse back, and the most common response was that i as an inconsiderate horse person to be making my horse have to carry my fat body around, and they made me feel like i was pretty much worthless for letting myself get this way.. but things are hard when you up and move across the country to live away from the state that you lived ur whole life.... no ones perfect, but i just wanna enjoy myself for who i am, and i will work on my weight when the time is right... (like now  )


but sorry for the long response...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TrailRidingGemini said:


> yeah that video really p*$$3D me off.. she also said that she likes to see her horse with deep spur marks in its side.. so i kinda went a lil crazy when i went off on her... i blocked right after i did too....lol


Normally I'd say she was just yanking your chain to get a rise out of you...but after watching that vid, I'm not so sure. :-x


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

yeah i doubt she was, i possitive she was as serious as a heart attack, and it breaks my heart for any horse she even looks at


----------



## Stan

QOS started over at 50. 

Nothing wrong with starting over at 50 I know of those that have never ridden a horse and started at 60 plus.


----------



## QOS

Stan, I am having a blast with my horses. I had horses growing up and did until about 6 months after I got married. I missed having horses all those years! 

I told my hubby while we were evacuated for Hurricane Ike that I was getting me a horse - he said No...:shock: 

Then I looked at him like he'd lost his mind and said "Honey, I didn't ask you. I was telling you." I bought my horse in Jan of 09 and bought hubby one in June. We trail ride and now I am going to give Limited Distance endurance rides a go. Having a blast training for it, tracking trails on my Garmin and using a heart monitor to check Biscuit's fitness. 

Biscuit was jogging at 4.5 mph Friday for 7 miles at a heart rate of 103 and pulsed down immediately on stopping...so yes, he is carrying a fluffy girl but he has a heart rate that says he is just fine and 9" cannon bones so he is pretty stoutly built. LOL I am getting all up in the Kool Aid of endurance fitness and hoping to get more fit (obviously) myself. I know that right now Biscuit could probably do a slow 50 miler - me, I think I would not be able to complete that - so it is me that needs work!!


----------



## Idlepastures

QOS said:


> I told my hubby while we were evacuated for Hurricane Ike that I was getting me a horse - he said No...:shock:


Hey fellow south texan-ers  Fluffy Texans can ride


----------



## Stan

QOS Had your husband ridden before or was it a new experience.
And married men are used to being told what is going to happen, the two words i learnt early in married life are YES DEAR. then go off and do something else. We are also disposed to alzheimer's, forgot what she said.

I am working on Stella getting her fitness up We have a two day endurance ride (trek) on 26th and 27th this month. We take the horse over hilly bush areas 3 to 4 hours at a time to build stamina twice a week and short hill work during the week. It hurts the butt however I have to get conditioned. Stella had shoes on this weekend in preperation. She tripped over her feet, it took her all day to get used to them. I have to say she has come miles in her behaviour recently only hope it last over the trek. 
Knowing Stella it could all turn to custard on the day. I am prepared, I will have walking shoes with me. 
One way or an other we are completing the trek!!!! Both days are 5 hours on horse back have no idea of the milage.


----------



## QOS

Idle, I am up right by the Louisiana border! Hurricanes Rita, Humberto (he was a sneaky little fellow) and Ike really tore up this area. Gustav bypassed us thank God. The parks we ride in sustained some serious tree damage but we have lots of obstacles to step over!

Stan, Honey Darling Precious was pretty much used to always calling the shots. He had rode as a kid on friends horses. He said he had always wanted a horse of his own. By the time I got horses again, I was a grandmother and my "baby" was a senior in high school. First he said wait til she got out of college and I told him to take a hike...this from a man that had a 100 year anniversary 2003 Heritage Softtail Harley Davidson motorcycle that cost a serious chunk of change!! 

LOL now he sometimes is still shocked when I dump him for my horse...the other day he had to go to Houston for a short medical test on his ear. (took 15 minutes) I had already made plans for a ride with a friend. Now mind you HDP has had several surgeries (one recently) that I have been to every single dr. appointment with him. This he didn't need me to go to but I think he was surprised when I said I wouldn't change my plans. I am going horse camping in December with some barn buddies...and he said "well I am going to start going on golf outings with my buddies". LOL I said, that is nice dear. He plays golf, plays in a pool league with our boys and plays that every Monday night, he loves to go gamble at the casino's in Louisiana (thank God he wins mostly) rides his Harley, has a horse....and pretty much all I do is ride my horse!! 

My horse has brought me loads of new friends and a cousin I didn't know (knew of her but didn't "know" her...she is now one of my best buddies) and gets me moving physically. I love it!! Now if I can just get rid of some of my fluffy I will be in good shape!


----------



## Idlepastures

Isn't funny how that happens? 

I decided to sell my car (that was paid for...eye roll) to buy myself a tahoe. Ended up selling it to buy dearest husband a new truck. I now drive his old truck. 

I was leasing a horse from a friend, and DH decided he wanted a horse. A good family friend gave him a horse. (I got one too...but that is besides the point.)

DH works the 3-11 shift, and whines because I'm at the barn till 10oclock each night. So I tell him, well, would you rather me be at the bar? Cause I can do that too. He usually shushes up. 

I love my horses, lol. They provide quality entertainment. And just like you, keeps me active. I haven't lost any actual 'weight' but everyone says I look thinner, and my tummy seems flatter. Go core muscle.


----------



## QOS

Idle, isn't that the truth? LOL I have never been one to go to bars, even when I was single. Each to their own but it wasn't really for me. My horses are legal, moral and ethical hahahahah.....now some of our conversations among us "girls" can be a risque as we laugh like crazy but as you said, my horses provide me with quality entertainment...like when I trim Biscuit's hooves...that is always highly entertaining!


----------



## Idlepastures

QOS said:


> Idle, isn't that the truth? LOL I have never been one to go to bars, even when I was single. Each to their own but it wasn't really for me. My horses are legal, moral and ethical hahahahah.....now some of our conversations among us "girls" can be a risque as we laugh like crazy but as you said, my horses provide me with quality entertainment...like when I trim Biscuit's hooves...that is always highly entertaining!


I hope you're horses look at you, like mine do me, when I get to laughing. I think they think I've lost it.


----------



## Stan

QOS Well i'm still going to stick up for us men an't married life a ball. 
My dear wife get's to stay home while I go and earn the money to keep her in the style she has becomed so accustomed. For example at work today I get a phone call, can you come get me I have been riding and leaving the horse at a friends. 
I was not brave enough to tell her to walk. Been married a long time. Yes Dear just rolls of the tongue. Now I retreat to a safe place.


----------



## tinyliny

I know it may seem that the husband who works and supports a stay at home wife/mother is getting the short end of the stick, but I assure you, it usually isn't so. I have been a SAHmom since we had children 21 years ago. I did 90% of all the work associated with caring for the boys, including all the boy scouts, PTA, volunteer work, dr. appts and little league. I cooked all the meal, did all the shopping, kept up the house (albeit not as good as hubby thinks I should), did all the laundry, kept the bills paid, the savings planned and met, did the taxes myself and all the social obligations of Christmas, birthdays, weddings , Bar mitzvahs or whatever came along. 
And along in there I bore two kids, made a home a nice place to come home to and kept a bed warm. My day had no "quitting time".

What do you suppose the dollar value of that would be?


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> I know it may seem that the husband who works and supports a stay at home wife/mother is getting the short end of the stick, but I assure you, it usually isn't so. I have been a SAHmom since we had children 21 years ago. I did 90% of all the work associated with caring for the boys, including all the boy scouts, PTA, volunteer work, dr. appts and little league. I cooked all the meal, did all the shopping, kept up the house (albeit not as good as hubby thinks I should), did all the laundry, kept the bills paid, the savings planned and met, did the taxes myself and all the social obligations of Christmas, birthdays, weddings , Bar mitzvahs or whatever came along.
> And along in there I bore two kids, made a home a nice place to come home to and kept a bed warm. My day had no "quitting time".
> 
> What do you suppose the dollar value of that would be?


 
I said I was retreating to a safe corner. But expect more to come :twisted: :shock: however after the children have left and the husband continues to work for another 25 years while she who must be obeyed gets to go horse riding. What is the dollar value of that 25 year lifestyle.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Love this! I am plus sized, 6'0 and around 275lbs. I carry my weight well for the most part, its pretty well distributed throughout my body, not all settled in one place. I'm 25 years old. In high school I did get made fun of a lot for my weight and my height, I was probably the tallest girl in my class. 

But now no one seems to care, everyone at the barn is very friendly, Im not the only plus sized rider, even the barn owner/trainer and barn manager are on the fluffy side.

My horse is a 7 year old Percheron/Thoroughbred cross mare, she's 16.3 hands, and I fit her really really well, we do dressage, and equitation (under saddle and over fences)


----------



## QOS

Stan, you are a trooper!!!! Honey Darling Precious has a pretty stressful job. When I didn't work way back when, he always had a hot meal to come home to...roast, rice and gravy, chicken rice and gravy, (we are/were rice and gravy folks here in southeast Texas!) and I still cook for him on a regular basis and hand him his plate fixed like he likes with buttered bread, a slice of onion, his napkin and his drink. LOL this gains rolling eyes from my cousin I ride with that is my age. I always say Honey Darling Precious is the most spoiled man on the face of the planet. I still work...but from home. I am a wedding cake designer and some Thursday, Friday, Saturdays are a blur of baking, stacking, filling cakes, rolling fondant, making buttercream and decorating and delivering wedding cakes. That is what supports the horses. I pay for everything for them from cakes. LOL so I think I have earned a little "me" time from raising 3 lovely children (read - they were a basket of crabs and still are even though they are grown!!!) so I am having a blast with my horse and am glad to drag HDP along if he will come with me...if not, he had better fix himself a sandwich!!


----------



## Stan

QOS I hope he goes for the ride with you, if not I have a nice recipe for a toasted steak sandwich.

I feel beaten so will retire and question my wife on why she does not work. I know the outcome and believe Yes Dear will again roll of my tongue and feature somewhere in our conversation


----------



## QOS

Don't know why she doesn't work. Barry rides with me sometimes - sometimes he is playing golf. I just know that now that my kids are grown and I have the $$ to go, I will go. HDP could pitch in more on the horses - I would love to have an LQ trailer but I don't have a truck to pull one with. He does but he is pretty darn picky about his Tundra truck. I have begged for years for a travel trailer to go camping in...still don't have one...now I would love an LQ because we do camp frequently with the horses. He says no...I say I will buy one when I pay off the Brenderup. (love him to pieces but he isn't too interested in spending big bucks in this direction) so I will eventually get one for myself and then I will really be going on adventures...and I will be saying see you later dear...have a sandwich while I am gone!!


----------



## NordicJuniper

I don't know if I can be considered plus size or not...

According to BMI scales and the like I am almost considered obese, I am barely in the overweight category. 

I am 5'5" and 160lbs. My guy is about 1150lbs, 16hh and 22 years old. While I think I do look fat on him he doesn't have any problems carrying me so I don't worry about that when I ride. I worry more about what I look like while on him to the outside world. But I am just very self conscious. I tend to ride in hoodies so that my fat is hidden and hate the summer when I have to wear regular clothes. Bah I wanna lose around 40lbs but honestly can't find the time currently between work and school. Work 5 days a week and go to school for 2.


----------



## BossHoss

Hi, all.  I'm new to the forum. Just found it today, even!

I lovelovelove this topic. I am 6'0" and 270 lbs. I spent my life in the suburbs with working parents who didn't have the extra $$$ to send me to riding lessons. At age 22, I am finally able to branch out and do what I've always wanted. I've been trail riding a few times, but I'm also taking proper western pleasure riding lessons. (I volunteer at the barn in exchange for the lessons. I've dropped from 285 lbs after I started going! Who needs a gym?!)

I am surrounded by petite, slender, and athletic ladies when I go to the barn. I feel like I'm the size of a small pony when I get on one of the horses. It's really embarrassing, and I've never been more self-conscious! The owner/instructor is a really sweet lady and notes that "we're all equal here." 

I definitely feel like I could ride better if I were lighter. Being fluffy is somewhat tricky when it comes to climbing into the saddle.. or even trying to get into/out of the loft.

I'm so happy there's a section for this on this website. I'll be watching!


----------



## BossHoss

NordicJuniper said:


> I don't know if I can be considered plus size or not...
> 
> According to BMI scales and the like I am almost considered obese, I am barely in the overweight category.
> 
> I am 5'5" and 160lbs. My guy is about 1150lbs, 16hh and 22 years old. While I think I do look fat on him he doesn't have any problems carrying me so I don't worry about that when I ride. I worry more about what I look like while on him to the outside world. But I am just very self conscious. I tend to ride in hoodies so that my fat is hidden and hate the summer when I have to wear regular clothes. Bah I wanna lose around 40lbs but honestly can't find the time currently between work and school. Work 5 days a week and go to school for 2.


You and me both!
+1 for the hoodies!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Stan said:


> she who must be obeyed


this should be my new title. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

I actually just started riding again after 9 years  I am 5'10 and 230 - 240lbs. It was hard getting back into it after so long (plus being a bit heavier than before).

My journey to start horseback riding again was a bit discouraging but here I am now. About 2-3 years I actually had 2 private lessons and the lady afterward told the person who took me that I would need to lose weight to be able to ride there. I was probably around 240-250lbs then. I was a bit sad, but whatever I can lose weight and I didn't really like that stable anyways. So I was kind of lazy and tried to find a barn the next year, explained my situation and was told they didn't have a horse that could handle me at the moment. Alright, thats cool. Started working out and got down to 230lbs  started to really want to ride again. Found my current barn and now I ride happily. And riding is great exercise  My quads kill. 

At my old barn and this new barn no one has ever discriminated against me for being bigger. Riding has been a positive experience for the most part. I did find though, that since I have been working out (doing weight training and some jogging) that getting back into riding was easier. Mind you after my first lesson I couldn't walk for a week


----------



## Stan

demonwolfmoon said:


> this should be my new title.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was only joking, she who must be obeyed, is a dream held by a number of women.
Must go now wife wants me to cook dinner. Chicken


----------



## AnneMarie66

Take a look at some of those calf ropers and male reiners - those cowboys are not petite! yet reining horses are so small and agile I've been plus sized for years and allowed it to impede my riding now i ride for my pleasure and i know it's healthier than sitting in the stands i take good care of my horses and respect my limits i have even developed a true appreciaton for shorter horses (yet stouter)!


----------



## Stan

I have followed this thread for a while and have wondered if I am now to big. This I have voiced earlier and at 220 plus the saddle top at 250 - 260 pounds. Looking around and judging how Stella is at the end of a long ride I don't think the weight I present is to much for the horse as long as the horse is sound and fit. 
Perhaps to much is being placed on the weight of the rider and those that have a few extra pounds are feeling or have been made to feel guilty for having those extra pounds. A large number of riders I see are my size and larger, male and female, the horses, seem to handle the load. So to those that consider themselves to large. Trim a few pounds, keep the horse sound and fit, and enjoy your riding. I intend to trim 20 pounds, but am not going to lose any sleep if I don't succeed and I will continue to ride my horse.


----------



## draftdreaming

*Do the math and ride!*

This is a pic of my husband on our PMU baby Tilly, who is a half Clyde, half QH mare (he insisted I don't lower the stirrups for him!). I have always understood that a horse can carry a rider up to 25% of it's body weight. Personally, I prefer a draft or draft cross for riding, but have ridden my quarter horse as well and he's 1100lbs to my 6ft 240 lbs and we worked fine together on extreme trails, etc. The thing that matters is that your tack fits well so that your weight is easier on the horse and that your weight in the saddle is balanced and you move with your horse. Don't let people intimidate you or make you feel you have to fit within a certain image they have. You can always find a way to make things work when your passion is what drives you.


----------



## Trishia Buzzard

I love this forum!! I always felt like I was the only one. I am 20 years old and deffinatly not the skiniest. I am right on the border line of regular and plus so I find it very difficult to find western show show clothes that fit me properly and look nice when Im in the saddle. 

The other thing I had the most trouble with as a younger rider was always being around girls that were half my size! Even though I did well competing I felt like the skinny girls always had one up on me.

I think it would be great to have plus size western/english show clothes! Anyone know where they could be found tho!??


----------



## Fellpony

Trishia Buzzard said:


> I love this forum!! I always felt like I was the only one. I am 20 years old and deffinatly not the skiniest. I am right on the border line of regular and plus so I find it very difficult to find western show show clothes that fit me properly and look nice when Im in the saddle.
> 
> The other thing I had the most trouble with as a younger rider was always being around girls that were half my size! Even though I did well competing I felt like the skinny girls always had one up on me.
> 
> I think it would be great to have plus size western/english show clothes! Anyone know where they could be found tho!??


There is some information on the other threads in this section on riding clothes. Check out the other threads.


----------



## tecara

I am 5'7" and currently 245... My top weight was 303... I work hard to maintain my weight where it is and want to drop more. My weight seems to be more my issue then anyone else. Years ago I bought a 2 yrs old dun QH that I raised and broke... I was very proud of him. When he was 5 someone took a picture of me on him... I never rode him again!! He was ridden by others but I could never bring myself to ride him again. A year later I gave him away to someone who would love and care for him like I did.


----------



## waresbear

You gave the horse away because of your weight???


----------



## Fellpony

tecara said:


> I am 5'7" and currently 245... My top weight was 303... I work hard to maintain my weight where it is and want to drop more. My weight seems to be more my issue then anyone else. Years ago I bought a 2 yrs old dun QH that I raised and broke... I was very proud of him. When he was 5 someone took a picture of me on him... I never rode him again!! He was ridden by others but I could never bring myself to ride him again. A year later I gave him away to someone who would love and care for him like I did.


That is sad that you gave your horse away  because of your weight. 

I am to heavy for my pony currently she is having the winter off ridden work but I still work with her on the ground. I am losing weight slowly till I can ride her again. But I am keeping her


----------



## tecara

waresbear said:


> You gave the horse away because of your weight???


Yes I gave him away because he had so much potential and deserved to be worked and trained to his full capacity. I loved him enough to let him go. My daughter was heading off to college and my husband had a horse of his own and was a novice rider so couldn't really teach Tana. He's a reining prospect now and doing amazing!!


----------



## waresbear

Those reasons are fine, sorry I thought it was because you didn't like how you looked riding him in the picture. You look just fine to me riding him.


----------



## tecara

waresbear said:


> Those reasons are fine, sorry I thought it was because you didn't like how you looked riding him in the picture. You look just fine to me riding him.


It was about him not me... It wasn't how I looked, but the picture made me realize I was too heavy to be riding him and working him hard. I guess I felt sorry for him having to carry me around lolol. I still don't like how I look on my big boy... I am a big girl and have to work on it... But I know he can carry me without issues and we can work together well.


----------



## Randella

I'm a 19 year old, plus sized jeans wearin', horseback ridin', woman. Sitting at size 16 jean, and tipping the scales at just over 200lbs - a little more on a bad day. 

Finding cute clothes, is near impossible. Finding cute riding clothes IS impossible. But at the end of the day, my 190lb fiancee, and my two TB geldings love me - not because of my size, or charming personality (lol), but because I know where alllll the good treats are 

Show barns, have been terrible to me. Lesson barns have been a little better, but private barns are where it's at! There's plently of full figured riders out there waiting to find their trail buddy! 

At the end of the day - we're all beautiful - as cheesy as that sounds. But it's true. And nobody ever forget that.


----------



## Stan

Randella : I have recently posted a page on my blog with photos of the riders all 100 of them on a two day trek. it seems to me you people are hung up on your size and in that, attract attention to your selves.

Have a look at some of the ladies and men in the blog and no one dares comment on size. If one did the result to the one making the comment from the others would not be nice to witness. 

We are there for the ride, not to pass comment on weight. Whats the difference between a person 6 ft tall and 230 lbs and 5ft and 230 lbs. My point. Have a look at those making the comments, the shapless string beans, imagine them with no clothes on and have a chuckle to your self. Bones are not attractive curves are.


----------



## HollysHorses

Am I considered a plus size rider? I am 5'1" and a 170 lbs. I had just bought a clydesdale/quarter horse on craigslist that has yet to be ridden because of past abuse. He looks heavy maybe around 1200 pounds and is approximately 15hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09

As some others mentioned...people don't say things to my face but behind my back that is another story. I have heard others talk about overweight riders and how they feel so bad for their poor horses. I just stood there thinking OMG, they are talking about all these different heavy riders , what do they say when I am not around? 
I would love to lose weight but it is easier said than done...I also love my horses and want to be a better rider. I love to learn as much as I can. My balance is off due to being heavier and it really shows when I canter. I have almost fallen off a few times , so I havent cantered for a long time  
It still amazes me how snotty most horse back riders are when it comes to weight or appearance of a person..it is sad.


----------



## Stan

RadHenry09 said:


> As some others mentioned...people don't say things to my face but behind my back that is another story. I have heard others talk about overweight riders and how they feel so bad for their poor horses. I just stood there thinking OMG, they are talking about all these different heavy riders , what do they say when I am not around?
> I would love to lose weight but it is easier said than done...I also love my horses and want to be a better rider. I love to learn as much as I can. My balance is off due to being heavier and it really shows when I canter. I have almost fallen off a few times , so I havent cantered for a long time
> It still amazes me how snotty most horse back riders are when it comes to weight or appearance of a person..it is sad.


Dont take any notice of others just enjoy your self. You mentioned ballance, my ballance is off. Its a combination of to much weight in the upper body and the additive in my water bottle. However it makes the landing much softer and the embarrassment of the fall easier to take. :shock:


----------



## soenjer55

TralissaAndalusians said:


> I'm a big girl too, and I find that being a plus size rider around where I live is hard. So much, that it put me off riding out. People can be really cruel, and it upset me.
> 
> I just happily ride past, down the canal, and every now and then, you come to a bridge or a Lock, and sometimes there are groups of kids sat there. You don't even look at them, or say anything, and they automatically start calling you a "Fat B***h" or say stuff like "That poor horse! You're crushing it!". I'm not even that big!
> 
> Anyway, the last time I hacked out alone, I was attacked by 5 or 6 teenagers who were bunking off school, and were sat on the bridge up by where I keep my other horses. And they started shouting abuse at me, and then started chucking bricks at me and Luca. I galloped home, and got my brother and he went and sorted them out, they denied it all, but he knew it was true because they were pretty much backing away and eventually ran. (My brother is into body building, so he's muscley and quite scary, haha)
> 
> I would have charged at them, but they were on a bridge, so no chance of that.
> 
> But I find it horrible, which is why I'm on a Ketosis diet to get some of the weight off. I want to go out riding without people calling me names or putting me and my horses in danger.
> 
> And haha Joe4d, Robin Hood - Men In Tights XD Awesome film.
> 
> Men in Tights Song - YouTube
> 
> Anyway, I've found this year, that I've seen more and more plus sized riders, and it just goes to show there are alot of us.


oh my god. They threw BRICKS at you? Are you kidding me? That's disgusting. What if they hit you? Your horse? Calling misdemeaning names is bad enough, but this is seriously horrific that this happened...


----------



## kiwigirl

I can't believe I have been coming to this forum for so long and only just found this section. I love it!!

I too am a big girl, like all big girls I have been at both ends of the spectrum. I did manage to loose all my weight and keep it off for some time about 7 years ago. Ironically enough, even at my thinnest, wearing size 10 and 12 clothes (USA size 4 to 6 I think) I weighed 70kg and was still classed as obese by the BMI. Muscles weigh more than fat and I have a very strong build from hard physical labour.

Anyway I put a lot of weight back on after a still born child, which left me too scared to do anything during my next pregnancy as we didn't know why our first daughter passed away before she was born. While I was pregnant the first time I behaved as if nothing had changed, I was even Thar hunting in the Southern Alps when I was 5 months along. I didn't really put on any weight in my first pregnancy because I remained so active. With my second pregnancy I was too scared to walk to the mail box and gained about 30 kg.

I have been very fortunate, I have a very supportive husband and friends and have never come across any negativity directed at me for being a big girl. On the other hand I deliberately went for a plus sized horse and my weight was a contributing factor when I sold my young QH x 3 years ago. 

Unfortunately a very good friend of mine has not been so lucky. She is also a big girl, she rides a very pretty 15hh buckskin station bred. He is not a massive horse but he certainly has no problem carrying her and is always a prancing, dancing **** when it is time to go home. One day she noticed some lameness in his shoulder. She always worries about being too heavy for him at the best of times so when another acquaintance of hers told her she was too fat and probably caused permanent damage to him, she was absolutely heart broken! I was so angry at the other woman I wanted to maul her! My friend was on the verge of selling EVERYTHING! Even the property she worked so hard to get so she could keep her horses.
Thank god her father was able to talk some sense into her.

It turned out that her horse was fine and just needed a good farrier.

I am also in agreement that weight is less relevant than riding ability, heavy people can ride very light in the seat and hands. In Karate the best fighters had "belly", weight at the center of their gravity it creates great balance. All I can say is "Go the fatties, eat long and prosper!"

P.S. Stan, I've done the lemon detox diet, done it, lost the weight, put it back on again, worn the t.shirt. It wasn't a long term solution for me unfortunately.


----------



## Hailey1203

I'm 5'6, 205lbs, and EE36 chest. The bmi scale says im obese, but im fine with my body. If i was to loose the 50 pounds i need to be "normal" i would be ridiculously top heavy! My horse is a 17.1 Warmblood, who ways about 1300lbs. Bu ive ridden ity bity ponies who have no problem with me!


----------

